# darius miles suspended!!! failed drug test



## odenisgod (Oct 28, 2007)

suspended 10 games. No way anyone picks him up now.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

link?


----------



## odenisgod (Oct 28, 2007)

Bald Faced Truth, it just broke.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how can a retired player be suspended?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

odenisgod said:


> suspended 10 games. No way anyone picks him up now.


Yeah right. I call BS.

He's not even on a roster, who the hell would be testing him for anything? And a 10 game suspension for drugs? That's for a 2nd offense and for steroids only. He's clearly not on 'roids. For weed, you get 5 game suspensions and that's only for a 3rd offense. AFAIK, he's never been busted by the league.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hilarious


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Canzano did just say this on the BFT, according to "an NBA source" of his. Apparently, he was given a substance abuse test, and failed it. He will be suspended for 10 games.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

go to 955thegame.com and listen in, Darius really is suspended by the NBA for substance abuse -- no specific mention of the substance so far, so maybe it wasn't mary jane?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Canzano is reporting a "league source" saying that Miles did fail a drug test and will serve a 10-game suspension if any team should be insane enough to sign him.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Presumably this means that the Blazers don't even have to pay him. (Right now they PAY him, but he doesn't count against the books.)
If I'm right, this brings up an interesting issue: does this mean that ANY medically retired player can be drug tested? What if you're retired because of cancer and you've been prescribed medical marijuana?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmmm...it may have been a banned weight loss supplement. Lindsey Hunter got popped for 10 games for that stuff and it was his 1st offense.

I stand corrected odenisgod...it may not be BS.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

That reminds me: suppose Deron Williams does become a free agent and it looks like he might accept an offer from the Blazers. If I'm the Jazz, why wouldn't I sign Darius Miles, thereby "proving" he can play, and thereby removing a chunk of the Blazers' cap space? Wouldn't I be crazy not to?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Any team that would sign Darius would probably be doing so just to screw the Blazers over by making Darius count against the cap, but at least in this way they'd have to sign him to more than a 10 day contract to do that, and I don't think any owner hates the Blazers that much.

I guess he can be suspended since he's still on an NBA team's payroll??


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Perhaps a team was actually thinking about signing him and they had him tested by the NBA.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

He has to actually play in 10 games to start counting against our cap again... I guess someone could give him 5 seconds of time 10 games straight and screw us, but the Blazers might be able to take that to arbitration not to mention how ****ty the team doing it would look to the rest of the NBA.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

meru said:


> Presumably this means that the Blazers don't even have to pay him. (Right now they PAY him, but he doesn't count against the books.)


I thought, since he is medically retired, that an insurance policy was covering cost of the remainder of his contract.

BNM


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> He has to actually play in 10 games to start counting against our cap again... I guess someone could give him 5 seconds of time 10 games straight and screw us, but the Blazers might be able to take that to arbitration not to mention how ****ty the team doing it would look to the rest of the NBA.


I believe that KP said that in an interview recently, that if a team signs Miles and they play him just enough to count as an appearance and they're clearly just trying to screw us over by letting him play in 10 games, the league would recognize that and probably not put us on the hook for the Miles' full salary. 

I doubt he could get cleared to play this season anyway. And if he gets cleared by next season, we'll already have the cap room spend and it won't matter.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Fork said:


> I believe that KP said that in an interview recently, that if a team signs Miles and they play him just enough to count as an appearance and they're clearly just trying to screw us over by letting him play in 10 games, the league would recognize that and probably not put us on the hook for the Miles' full salary.
> 
> I doubt he could get cleared to play this season anyway. And if he gets cleared by next season, we'll already have the cap room spend and it won't matter.


Yea, ya know I do remember hearing something about arbitration being an option if screwing us was obviously the intent of the situation. I'm certainly not worried of anything happening with Miles this season though, it would take more than Darius has ever shown to get back into shape and pass a physical to get on a roster. And like you said, if it doesn't happen until the year after then the only real issue is the possibility that it could push us into the luxury tax range... and that would just cost PA money.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

If I heard correctly, Darius took the test quite a while ago and the results are just now being made public.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

How do we know all of this?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Canzano broke the news on his show.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

graybeard said:


> Canzano broke the news on his show.


Oh, well that changes everything! That means nothing!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> How do we know all of this?


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iles_fails_drug_test_gets_10_game_suspension/

There ya go! What a fool. That guy just can't put the pipe down. And he has a newborn baby.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

World B. Free said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iles_fails_drug_test_gets_10_game_suspension/
> 
> There ya go! What a fool. That guy just can't put the pipe down. And he has a newborn baby.


It's clearly not for weed, since he's never been suspended for it in his career. You only get 10 game suspensions from a 4th offense. It's for some kind of illegal weight loss pill I'd be willing to bet.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^ Sounds like you are right. I hope he isn't trying to get back in the league!!! This should sure put a damper on his efforts.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Fork said:


> Yeah right. I call BS.
> 
> He's not even on a roster, who the hell would be testing him for anything? And a 10 game suspension for drugs? That's for a 2nd offense and for steroids only. He's clearly not on 'roids. For weed, you get 5 game suspensions and that's only for a 3rd offense. AFAIK, he's never been busted by the league.


Is that all 5 games for weed? Thats nothin to these guys It should be more like 30 games for any kind of drug. But then again the NBA can't have there star players out for to long can they?


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Is that all 5 games for weed? Thats nothin to these guys It should be more like 30 games for any kind of drug. But then again the NBA can't have there star players out for to long can they?


If your making 16mil a season, a five game suspension just cost you $975,609


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Is that all 5 games for weed? Thats nothin to these guys It should be more like 30 games for any kind of drug. But then again the NBA can't have there star players out for to long can they?


I would bet the star players are a little (read: a WHOLE LOT) smarter than Darius (a never was a star, never would've been a star) is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

FWIW Darius was part of the latest workout the Celtics had, anyone know if hes still physically able to pick up a basketball or what? lol


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iles_fails_drug_test_gets_10_game_suspension/


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1215055511213950.xml&coll=7

The RealGM article cites this Jason Quick OregonLive article as its source. Quick says in it, "It is not known for what substance Miles tested positive, but the NBA's collective bargaining agreement states a player can receive a 10-game suspension for testing positive once for performance-enhancing drugs or for his fourth positive test of marijuana." Since it wasn't Miles' 4th positive test, it must have been for a performance-enhancing drug. Now the question is, what was it? Why would he take it when he wasn't an active player? Was it to help him come back in tryouts or the Blazer physical exam that allowed them to suspend him at the end of the season?

A draconian 10 game suspension will cost him a lot if he plays, 10/82 of his annual pay. It seems too high for a first offense. The union should negotiate that downward.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

he took steroids to speed up his recovery time? sounds like it to me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

As of now, the "source" of this story is Quick... so dont be so quick to believe its true.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> he took steroids to speed up his recovery time? sounds like it to me.



na, it was just a little something extra he didn't know about that was in the cream his stripper was rubbing all over him.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

meru said:


> That reminds me: suppose Deron Williams does become a free agent and it looks like he might accept an offer from the Blazers. *If I'm the Jazz, why wouldn't I sign Darius Miles,* thereby "proving" he can play, and thereby removing a chunk of the Blazers' cap space? Wouldn't I be crazy not to?


Well, one reason would be that you have to guarantee him the veteran minimum, and the other is that you have to add him to your 15 man roster for at least that season.

It simply is not worth it.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> *Any team that would sign Darius would probably be doing so just to screw the Blazers over by making Darius count against the cap, but at least in this way they'd have to sign him to more than a 10 day contract to do that*, and I don't think any owner hates the Blazers that much.
> 
> I guess he can be suspended since he's still on an NBA team's payroll??


Darius has to play in at least 10 games in a season over the next two years in order to "screw" the Blazers. 10-day contracts will not cover that possibility.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Since Darius has been trying to recover from a serious injury for a long time, one that forced him into retirement, the drug is probably prescribed, e.g., vicodin or some other pain killer. In that case, he can probably fight the suspennsion. May not win because those drugs are on the substance abuse, but would clear his reputation and make him marketable again.

So sad. I wish nothing but the best for Darius.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

He screwed up one time too many. His ninth life just went POOF.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Since Darius has been trying to recover from a serious injury for a long time, one that forced him into retirement, the drug is probably prescribed, e.g., vicodin or some other pain killer. In that case, he can probably fight the suspennsion. May not win because those drugs are on the substance abuse, but would clear his reputation and make him marketable again.


You are definitely allowed to take Vicodin or Percocet or any other pain killers as long as you have a doctors perscription handy. Before you piss you tell them you were prescribed that for pain, and they will ask if you can provide a doctors perscription for proof and if you say yea, it will be ok. Lots of athletes are on pain killers.


----------

